# Heringe in Holland



## Basti2010 (12. März 2018)

Moin zusammen, |wavey:

mein Freund und ich möchten dieses Jahr Anfang Mai in die Niederlande um auf Heringe zu angeln. Wir wissen leider nicht wo vielversprechende Plätze sind. Der Brouwersdam zwischen Renesse und Ouddorp soll wohl sehr beliebt sein. Was uns aber nicht gefällt ist die Masse der Angler die dort sind. Zudem möchten wir uns nicht auf die Öffnungszeiten der Schleuse  verlassen. 

Hat jemand einen anderen guten Tipp für einen schönen Platz wo Heringe gefangen werden. 

War einer von euch vielleicht schon mal auf dem “De Pier Hoek van Holland“ bei Rotterdam? #c


----------



## Ted (14. März 2018)

*AW: Heringe in Holland*

Ich denke im Mai werdet Ihr zu spät kommen...


----------



## Weißtanne (16. März 2018)

*AW: Heringe in Holland*

Hallo Basti 2010

Ich gehe seit vielen Jahrzehnten in den Niederlanden fischen,aber außer dem Brouwersdam bzw.Schleuse durch den Brouwersdam 
ist mir keine Stelle bekannt , an der du um diese Jahreszeit oder überhaupt noch Heringe gezielt beangeln kannst.Da in Kats ein permanenter Durchgang ins Veersemeer gebaut wurde , verharren dort keine Heringe mehr vor der Schleuse.Hin und wieder höre ich schon mal von Heringsfängen an der Hafenschleuse in Vlissingen,oder in Hansweert aber das sind Zufallsfänge und viel früher in Jahr . Gute Angelstellen wie z.B in Kappeln , Hvide Sande in Dänemark etc. gibt es einfach nicht (Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren).Ich rate dir den Zielfisch zu ändern oder wenn es der Hering sein soll - dein Reiseziel zu ändern.Auf die absolut hirnverbrannte Veranstaltung am Brückengeländer  Brouwersdam kann man als"normaler" Angler wirklich nicht scharf sein.Wer da mitspielt der ist für mich reif für die Klapse.
Als Nachtrag.Pier HvH ist mir nicht als Heringsstrecke bekannt,trotzdem sehr stark frequentiert von Anglern und ein Magnet für Spaziergänger ,Urlauber.Auch wenns unglaubwürdig klingt sehr sehr selten sind die Bugwellen der Ozeariesen so gewaltig , daß sie den Pier überspülen.


----------



## Basti2010 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Heringe in Holland*

Hallo Weißtanne, danke für deine Antwort. Da Stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Brouwersdam? NEIN DANKE!!! Wir könnten auch schon mitte April fahren dass wäre nicht das Problem. :g

Aber irgendwo muss man doch in den Niederlanden ein paar Heringe fangen können. |kopfkrat


----------



## Saarsprung (18. März 2018)

*AW: Heringe in Holland*

Hi,

Wir werden nach Ostern eine Woche am Greveldinger Meer auf nem Campingplatz verbringen..
Zufällig in Wurfweite des Liegeplatzes der MS Theo. 

Falls ich keine Heringe fange (davon gehe ich derzeit aus) werd ich mir welche kaufen:c will Matjes usw. mal selber machen..
Werde berichten..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Weißtanne (18. März 2018)

*AW: Heringe in Holland*

Hallo Basti
wie Saarsprung schon gepostet  hat  wäre die MS Theo vielleicht eine Alternative.Aber ob dabei dann tatsächlich im Grevelinger die Heringe an Bord kommen das sollte ihr dann vorher erfragen.Oft ankert der Kapitän zum Wittlingsangel. An den anderen von mir genannten Stellen ist es reiner Zufall ob da Heringe sind.

Tel : +31 (167) 566680
Gsm : +31 (6) 51229532
MS-Theo.htm
tc.boogaart@12move.nl


----------



## niersfischer93 (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

war vielleicht in letzter Zeit jemand von euch am Grevelinger Meer auf Hering?
Wir würden es gerne diese Woche versuchen, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es schon zu spät ist.
Hat vielleicht jemand aktuelle Informationen zur Lage dort?

Gruß

niersfischer93


----------

